# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Antique & Military Sword Forum >  Australian Knot of the Sword

## Vladimir Sukhomlinov

I have here such a sword knot, which was in service with the Australian Light Cavalry.
The seller said that it was from old army stocks, an unused knot.
Knot is marked "H.G. & R Ltd 18" (Hepburn, Gale & Ross Ltd - 1918).
Is this an original node or a modern copy?
Is he also suitable for the british 1908 pattern cavalry sword?
Thankful in advance for answers.

----------


## Ralph Grinly

The Australian Light Horse was equipped with mainly British pattern equipment..so I'm fairly sure this sword knot is an Australian made version, so it should def fit the P1908 sword.

----------


## Vladimir Sukhomlinov

Friends, I got a knot to saber.
I ask the experts to speak out on the stigma attached to the knot and its authenticity.
On the inside of the tape stands brand H.G. & R Ltd 18 "(Hepburn, Gale & Ross Ltd - 1918.) As far as I understand, 18 is the year of issue of 1918.
But on the inside, the flying stars are also stigmatized in the form of an arrow, under which are the numbers. "15" or "16", whether the letter "AND" and the figure or "5" or "6" - what is this brand?
If under the arrow there is a stamp of army acceptance with the year of acceptance in the troops, then it is 1915 or 1916, how then is the number 18 on the manufacturer's stamp?
Thank you in advance for everyone who showed interest in my question.
Sincerely, Vladimir.

----------


## Vladimir Sukhomlinov

In general, such knots existed in fact or the subject is a fake for the original.
In Russia, on one of the forums, I was immediately told that the subject was a fake, since there were no original knots of this kind in the British Army, although there was no evidence of this or that.

----------


## Vladimir Sukhomlinov

Look at the network of photographs of British military ammunition with a stigma in the form of an arrow, I saw that under the arrow there can be different numbers that can not be the year of production, or they may not stand at all.
It remains only the originality of the knot shown.

----------


## Vladimir Sukhomlinov

Several photos - WW1 British Yeomanry Cavalry in Palestine 1918.
Modern reconstruction of uniforms.
It looks like a knot on a saber is exactly the same.

----------


## Vladimir Sukhomlinov

More photos

----------


## Vladimir Sukhomlinov

More photos

----------


## Vladimir Sukhomlinov

It turns out that this is a knot to the saber of a tropical uniform.

----------


## Will Mathieson

These leather knots have been selling on Ebay in the past. I purchased one believing they are reproductions. WhenI received it the leather was very supple, not something 100+ years old.  They do not have any smell of old age either so my guess is they are good copies.

----------


## Vladimir Sukhomlinov

Thanks for the answer.
Yes, the smell of old age does not have a skin, you are right.
I also think that this is a reproduction.
And you do not have information on the model of this knot for the saber?
I found information that in this book the author describes such a knot for a sword, but I do not have such a book to check.
I'm curious when it was introduced for use and for what period of time it was used with sabers.

----------


## Ralph Grinly

The *Australian*  Light Horse, in WW1 and for a while afterwards used a lot of equipment *based* on British army models..but manufactured here in Australia. Australian equipment was also marked with the British "Broad Arrow" stamp. Lot's of companies made gear for the Australian Light Horse. There's no reason to assume this is a modern reproduction, but it is possible. A couple of years ago, I acquired a 1916 marked Light Horse saddle in almost "as new" condition..so original gear is out there still.

----------


## Vladimir Sukhomlinov

Thanks for the answer.

----------

